
Ask HN: How many desktop apps do you use that use native UI components? - almostarockstar
It seems a large part of the argument against web apps is the lack of native UI. However, day to day, I don&#x27;t think I actually use any applications that use native UI. Am I missing something?
======
HugoDaniel
browser, office, terminal, calculator, password manager, video player,
epub/pdf reader, and the eventual text editor.

